# Male ovipositors?



## njnolan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

So I'm just learning that some people claim that some males have this. I'm trying to wrap my little head around this. How is it possible for males to have an organ that females use to drop eggs? Is it a mutation from selective breeding? Is it actually an ovipositor or just something else that looks similar? Is it another sex organ and some males just have larger ones than other males?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

With males, its known as a false ovipositor. Some lose them as they get older and others just always have them. Young males have them. My big black betta is about a year old and he's got one. Doesnt mean anything. However, with females, it angles toward the anal fin and its got a little black hole for the eggs to come out of. Males wont have this.


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I think of it the same way I think about both male and female mammals having nipples. Only the females use them, but the males have them, too. Granted, bettas are a bit different since not all males have them. Sharkette does an excellent job of explaining it.  

Here's a picture of my very manly male, Strange, who has a false eggspot.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

My big Giant HMPK boy Boss (steel cutie in my avatar) has one too,and he is VERY male.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Sharkette. I'm still wondering about Chloe, she doesn't have that black spot you were talking about and her egg spot doesn't point directly at her anal fin...what do the ovaries look like on a light colored female? I've tried to get pictures but my stupid camera won't focus.
It's blurry but maybe there's still hope she's still a she. She also has short ventrals, isn't that another sign of a female?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ill admit that little black spot is really difficult to see, but the ovaries are triangular..and usually behind the stomach


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

I admit I'm confused on this one. The general build reads male to me, but there is the eggspot and I'm fairly sure I see ovaries... but it might just be the lighting.

They'll look cone shaped headed back by the stomach, in the general shape I have outlined in this picture, which I SEE something in that shape, for sure. But I just can't tell if its ovaries or lighting...


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

FinnDublynn said:


> They'll look cone shaped headed back by the stomach, in the general shape I have outlined in this picture, which I SEE something in that shape, for sure. But I just can't tell if its ovaries or lighting...


Lol, that's exactly what I was going to say!  

Also, ovaries are very yellow. It's odd to look at my blue girl and see a yellow cone, but now that she's older I see hers all the time. 

I will add, this thread is awesome for learning to recognize ovaries. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=474377


----------



## njnolan1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ahh, okay. Thanks everyone!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

So many people have called her male. Thank you Finn, she definitely has ovaries. She has a yellow cone on her belly, what you circles Finn is indeed her ovaries, I wish I could snap a better picture of it. I'll look in my photo album.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

She DEF has a more Male form, so I can't blame them for calling her male.. most females won't get fins that long, wow! But yeah. If you can see the ovaries better than the picture, then shes def female


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I know! I don't know how she has the male form and long fins! Talk to our Pet Smart and see who they got them from XD Many of their females look like her.
I'm so happy she's a girl! I love her! She's very spastic though, her and Kip must be kin XD


----------

